# [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of



## Buttercup (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm sick to death of threads on:

3.5 Sucks/No It Doesn't.

Dungeon Magazine Sucks/No It Doesn't.

WotC Sucks/Not They Don't.

Now, of course I can ignore these threads.  And from now on I think I will.  But that doesn't mean I can't rant about them, eh?


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 12, 2003)

I think 99% of us probably agree with you.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2003)

Sign me up!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2003)

I see the pro-/anti- 3.5 threads as a necessary evil.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2003)

More evil than necessary.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 12, 2003)

I think we are in for a lot more of this (3.5 that is) when the books hit the shelves in the States...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I think we are in for a lot more of this (3.5 that is) when the books hit the shelves in the States... *




I wish you weren't right...but I bet you are. *sigh*


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2003)

It would certainly preferable if most of those threads didn't devolve into bouts of
"This change suxs!"
"It doesn't, it's teh best change ever!"
"Is not!"
"It is!"

Repeat until click.

But that's the dark side of Forums all around the world, and that won't change anytime soon.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 12, 2003)

So, how about an off topic forum where we can move all these threads to??


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2003)

More things to be sick of:

"WotC books are cheap/too expensive!"
"We need an OT forum!"


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 12, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I'm sick to death of threads on:
> 
> 3.5 Sucks/No It Doesn't.
> 
> ...




 the longer i know buttercup the more proud i am to game with her


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *More evil than necessary.  *



I'd say:

Necessary 80%
(not 100% 'cause there will always be some in the future anyway)
Evil 75%
Drama-Queenish 110%


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the longer i know buttercup the more proud i am to game with her  *




Why Mark!  What a sweet thing to say.  I think you're pretty groovy too.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of*



			
				Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Why Mark!  What a sweet thing to say.  I think you're pretty groovy too. *



/me senses an impending group hug. 

And I like both of you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 12, 2003)

I have an issue with 'nerfed'


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2003)

The Dungeon one in particular, never dies down. Every month there's a new magazine it rises again.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm a little sick of the WotC-conspiracy threads.  Definitely sick of the "Monte/Sean/etc said..." threads, because those always seem to break down rather rapidly.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh my. Every time I read a thread about a member (that is, not a community supporter) who wants the search function enabled because of this exact reason, it's okay because threads about the same things are a natural part of a message board.

Edit: And what the heck is the point of these threads anyway? If you don't like the threads - don't read them for crying out loud! Complaining for the sake of complaining (often hidden as the awkward word "rant") is the worst thing i know.

Edit: And now a random wiseguy will point out something funny about my post. Think again please.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 13, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> Edit: And what the heck is the point of these threads anyway? If you don't like the threads - don't read them for crying out loud! Complaining for the sake of complaining (often hidden as the awkward word "rant") is the worst thing i know.
> *




Probably due to the same reason people complain about everything else


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 13, 2003)

I am kind of tired of the 3.5 debate, because a lot of people are being far too serious.  Some seem to act as if the new revision will end their games.  The valid points that some people make in their posts are almost drowned out by some of the other posts.

Too many people seem to be on the verge of insulting each other in the threads.  A little more light, and a lot less heat would be welcome.

That said, I think the moderators are doing a good job in trying to calm people down.   Just compare some of the discussion here to some other message boards.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 13, 2003)

More than the topics of any threads, people seem to be getting pissy with each other very quickly, lots of pot shots taken, but thankfully most people ignore them and move on.  People its a game, have fun or get lost.

Mark I would think you are groovy if not for your thing with gnomes


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 13, 2003)

I have given up on any thread that involves Dungeon magazine.  The 3.0/3.5 'debate' will probably be with us for quite some time (afterall the books aren't even available yet and look how much bandwidth is burned on it).  Dungeon magazine threads always, always _always_ degenerate into 'shouting' matches between pro and con .  It wore thin on me a long time ago so now I can't even post in a Dungeon thread


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 13, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *
> Mark I would think you are groovy if not for your thing with gnomes  *




 you like gnome toes, and we all know it, stop pretending!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 13, 2003)

*Casts _Power Word: Happy_ on the boards*


----------



## Dave G (Jul 13, 2003)

I was just disheartened on these forums when Monte's review came out and it was like a whole bunch of horny guys suddenly decided not to ever have sex because they were suddenly made aware that women have babies.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 14, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I'm sick to death of threads on:
> 
> 3.5 Sucks/No It Doesn't.
> 
> ...



I've got to add:

3.5 shipping issues

to this list.  Did you get yours yet? Did you?  Huh?  Huh?  Didja? HuhHUHHUH!!!!????  Hey, I tracked mine and it moved three feet closer to my house--should be here by Tuesday!

I don't know why, but it's driving me nuts.  I think I'll go play some Synnibar to calm down....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 14, 2003)

Dave G said:
			
		

> *I was just disheartened on these forums when Monte's review came out and it was like a whole bunch of horny guys suddenly decided not to ever have sex because they were suddenly made aware that women have babies. *



Dave G, all those "Monte's review of 3.5" threads were worth it, just to have your analogy over here in Meta!


----------



## fba827 (Jul 14, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> Edit: And what the heck is the point of these threads anyway? If you don't like the threads - don't read them for crying out loud! Complaining for the sake of complaining (often hidden as the awkward word "rant") is the worst thing i know.
> *




Eh - while I understand the sentiment, I think it's okay to once in a while remind some people that certain comments are growing on nerves.

While it is entirely possible to skip threads that have appropriately descriptive thread titles, there are those threads that either have a "Guess what" or other undescriptive title.  Or they could have started as one thing (under a good title) but then devolved into some random bickering over one specific comment someone said ....so you may well be going to the thread expecting one thing only to find you've wasted your time looking at what you believe to be a waste of server resources... 

It is for that reason, I don't think these sorts of threads (as in, this thread we are reading) are entirely unneeded every so often just as a reminder that people can get carried away on topic X, Y, or Z.



(just my thoughts).



			
				Dave G said:
			
		

> *
> I was just disheartened on these forums when Monte's review came out and it was like a whole bunch of horny guys suddenly decided not to ever have sex because they were suddenly made aware that women have babies.
> *




Oooh.. that just made my day. 

As for this thread in general, I have to agree with almost all the things said 

While we're at it, I'm actually getting a little tired of the "X got the shaft" comments (that are meant as jokes) interspersed in the middle of conversations -- it stopped being funny long ago (to me anyway).


Just my rambles -- not that my opinion really matters anyway


----------



## Welverin (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the longer i know buttercup the more proud i am to game with her  *




You just gave away her secret location! What were you thinking?


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You just gave away her secret location! What were you thinking? *




 we game online and live a good days drive apart. if you can figure out her location from that oyu are indeed impressive


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2003)

Then there are those threads about piratecat, those Hivemine things.......


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 14, 2003)

I dropped the Polyhedron/Dungeon argument long ago...
My thread was about Dungeon sucking even without the
consideration of Polyhedron.  Is it my fault that the Polydung
hordes come out to beat each other at the mention of the
magazine?

Besides, if Dungeon sucks...  Where else am I supposed to go
complain about it?

Yes, the thread comes up every 2 weeks.  It's not like we've really got that much to talk about in D&D.  We've practically transcribed all of 3.5e into message board format at this point.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2003)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> * It's not like we've really got that much to talk about in D&D.
> *




Sure we do.  There are almost a thousand books if not more out there for this game.  We have yet to talk about many of them.


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 14, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Sure we do.  There are almost a thousand books if not more out there for this game.  We have yet to talk about many of them. *




Well, given your post count you've had ample opportunity to discuss a mere thousand books...  Get cracking, so we can get 
back to our flamewars!


----------



## Henry (Jul 14, 2003)

DaveG, alother thanks for that hilariously vivid picture in my head. 

Tired of them though I am, I fear they shall continue, and yea, INTENSIFY in the month ahead. And then suddenly... they shal drop away into silence... as people actually get the books, and either use them, or don't.

And then, we shall find something NEW to dash our voices and hopes against.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 15, 2003)

Regarding the 3.0 vs 3.5 thread, will it become the Schism that divides the 3.0rthodox players and the 3.5 revolutionaries/heretics? Or will everything calm down once we become assimilated? 

TS


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 15, 2003)

Tabarnak Smokeblower said:
			
		

> *Regarding the 3.0 vs 3.5 thread, will it become the Schism that divides the 3.0rthodox players and the 3.5 revolutionaries/heretics? Or will everything calm down once we become assimilated?
> 
> TS *



It won't be any different from the 2e / 3e schism.  Each side will (collectively and individually) roll its eyes at the other side's pronouncements of the wonder of the "better" system."


----------



## Welverin (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [Rant] Topics I'm sick to death of*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> we game online and live a good days drive apart. if you can figure out her location from that oyu are indeed impressive  *




Oh, it's ok then. Didn't realize it was an online thing, stinkin' new fangled internet confusing things.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 15, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *It won't be any different from the 2e / 3e schism.  Each side will (collectively and individually) roll its eyes at the other side's pronouncements of the wonder of the "better" system." *




IMO, It'll be diffrent... *here*.

When 3E came out, not everybody was for it, but the community that assembled at were was for it, in a great majority. Nay-sayers have left since then, and for a couple of years, we were all a 3.0 bunch.

Now with 3.5 coming out, it seems that many people will stick with 3.0, while many others will switch to 3.5. We'll still have to cohabit at ENWorld, since no one decided to start a diffrent site for 3.5...

TS


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 15, 2003)

They do get tiring, don't they... I can't wait until there's something else to get flamed for, frankly 

[spam]Join BATGNOME!! [/spam]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 15, 2003)

Tabarnak Smokeblower said:
			
		

> *
> 
> IMO, It'll be diffrent... here.
> 
> ...



Why will it be different here?  Both groups (3.0 and 3.5) will be in one place.  And we'll get to have our own little internal "version wars" (in a nice, grandmother-friendly way) every day as people discuss both 3.0 and 3.5.

And, consequently, we will get threads (couched in nice terms, mind you) debating differences between the editions.  It might be phrased as an innocuous direct question ("Can you help me make my 3.5 gnome illusionist just as effective as he was in 3.0?") or it might be phrased more subtlely, or more troll-ish, or whatever.  But I think it will happen.  Heck, we've had so many threads about the *shipping* of 3.5 books, I think the content will produce more threads.

And, just as the threads die down....4th edition.  And it starts all over again.


----------



## RSKennan (Jul 16, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, how about an off topic forum where we can move all these threads to??
> 
> *




I like this idea. How about a rant forum, specifically geared towards product complaints (and the disagreeing threads)? That way those of us who would rather read positive and informative threads could ignore these. A rave might still be possible in general, provided it was not in response to a rant. 

The only problem might be that such a forum might encourage this behavior.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 16, 2003)

God help me, but I hate hate HATE the Hivemind threads.  I can't figure out if they realize it's absolutely of no interest to anyone but themselves.

Ordinarily, I can sniff out a lame thread before I enter it, so "3.5 sux" threads don't offend me too much.  But when I see Hivemind threads that take up 10 or more pages, I think about how much bandwidth that's wasting.  Bandwidth I help pay for, incidentally, not that I'd ever use that against them .


----------



## Dave G (Jul 16, 2003)

Feh, Hivemind doesn't bother me, unlike some other former Pantheon members, I think they've got their own little niche to play in, and sometimes can be fun to read.  

One thing that does bother me?  Barber Poles! *shudder*


----------

